# Formatage Seagate Barracuda 3 To ST3000DM001



## Bond@007 (12 Avril 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

Je cherche à formater mon disque dur 3,5'' Barracuda de 3 To Réf. ST3000DM001, mais mon lecteur multimédia, le Tizzbird F30 ne voit pas le disque et donc mon format de formatage n'est pas le bon (j'avais formaté en Mac Os étendu sous Lion).
J'ai lu qu'il fallait formaté en FAT32 mais "bye bye" les fichiers de plus de 4 Go.
Sous Lion, je n'ai pas le Fat32 mais juste EXFat ... Un driver ou pilote supplémentaire devrait-il être installé sachant que je tourne sur la dernière version du MBA 13' ?
Bref, comment rendre fonctionnel ce disque sur mon Mac et mon lecteur multimédia Android ? Possible d'avoir une full compatibilité dans les 2 sens sans devoir se limiter à des fichiers de 4 Go (imaginons que je stocke des films en très haute définition sans compression) ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Bond@007 (12 Avril 2012)

Personne n'aurait une idée ? Quand je passe par l'utilitaire de disque et effacer, je n'ai pas le Fat. Je trouve seulement ce dernier si je veux créer des partitions ... Etrange que sous Lion, ce format soit absent.


----------



## Gwen (12 Avril 2012)

Peut-être tout simplement parce que cela ne concerne pas la téléphonie, mais le Mac 

Je déménage


----------



## Bond@007 (12 Avril 2012)

En effet mais le Tizzbird tournant sous Android, j'ai pensé posté au bon endroit, oups  :rose:

Actuellement, je branche mon Tizzbird F30 sur mon Mac via USB, je vois le disque Seagate apparaître comme un disque externe mais dès que je branche le Tizzbird sur la TV, le disque n'est pas exploitable.

Bref, je galère sur ce problème depuis plusieurs heures sans avancer d'un cm ... comment puis-je formater en Fat32 via l'utilitaire de disque (je me passerai donc malheureusement des fichiers de plus de 4 Go) ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Avril 2012)

Bond@007 a dit:


> comment puis-je formater en Fat32 via l'utilitaire de disque (je me passerai donc malheureusement des fichiers de plus de 4 Go) ?



Ben en choisissant l'option "FAT32" dans l'utilitaire de disque (aussi appelée "MS-DOS" dans les versions plus anciennes de Mac OS X).

Cependant, je te déconseille de "formater" en FAT32, mieux vaut passer par l'onglet "Partitionner", qui lui, te permet de modifier le schéma de table de partition. En effet, pour un disque en FAT 32, mieux faut un schéma de table de partition de type "MBR" (Master Boot Record, ou, selon la traduction "mot à mot" de Mac OS "Enregistrement de démarrage principal").

La méthode : 

1) remplacer dans le menu local en haut "Actuel" par "2 partitions" (le FAT 32 permet en théorie des partitions de 8 To, mais en pratique il ne fonctionne pas avec des partitions de plus de 2 To, donc )

2) Une fois ceci fait, tu cliques sur le bouton "Options" (sous la liste des partitions), et tu choisis la troisième option (MBR).

3) après avoir validé ton option, tu choisis (pour chacune des partitions) le format FAT32 ou MS-DOS (selon ta version de Mac OS), tu donnes un nom à ton disque (11 caractères maximum non accentués en majuscules pour le FAT32), et tu cliques sur "Partitionner".

Quand l'ordi te rend la main tu as un disque en FAT32 qui devrait être reconnu par à peu près tout.


----------



## Arlequin (13 Avril 2012)

soit dit en passant, il s'agit ici d'un lecteur multimédia

et, de part ma petit expérience dans le domaine*, il est préférable de laisser le lecteur s'occuper du formatage, via son interface graphique donc

à mon sens, il faudrait plutôt savoir pourquoi ce lecteur ne reconnait pas le disque !

une piste possible: l'as tu précédemment utilisé sous mac et/ou partitionné dans un schéma autre que MBR ? auquel cas, il est possible que le lecteur ne gère pas les partoches GUID et/ou Apple

*je fait mumuse acutellement avec une platine dvd/HDD fantec, sous linux, qui ne reconnait absolument rien de ce que mac peut fournir comme formatage/partition ! Du fait de linux, il est obligatoire de laisser ce lecteur formater à sa sauce le DD fraichement installé ! Ce qui m'a par ailleurs bien emmerdé car j'avais passé des heures à transférés 2To de contenu 
Je ne connais pas androïd mais c'est peut être pareil 


edit: petite recherche google et hop: 

5) SATA3 HDD needs to insert jumper to make it work by TizzBird. (Rev 1.1 hardware only)

lien (clic)


----------



## Bond@007 (14 Avril 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben en choisissant l'option "FAT32" dans l'utilitaire de disque (aussi appelée "MS-DOS" dans les versions plus anciennes de Mac OS X).
> 
> Cependant, je te déconseille de "formater" en FAT32, mieux vaut passer par l'onglet "Partitionner", qui lui, te permet de modifier le schéma de table de partition. En effet, pour un disque en FAT 32, mieux faut un schéma de table de partition de type "MBR" (Master Boot Record, ou, selon la traduction "mot à mot" de Mac OS "Enregistrement de démarrage principal").
> 
> ...



Je vais tenter de suivre ton tuto Pascal et te tiendrai informé du résultat  Merci.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h24 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h20 ----------




Arlequin a dit:


> soit dit en passant, il s'agit ici d'un lecteur multimédia
> 
> et, de part ma petit expérience dans le domaine*, il est préférable de laisser le lecteur s'occuper du formatage, via son interface graphique donc
> 
> ...



Merci Arlequin, je connaissais ce lien et j'avais d'ailleurs déjà posté sur cette page pour un problème de mise à jour du firmware interne (résolut depuis en passant par un download et installation via clé usb).

L'histoire des Jumpers ou cavaliers, est quelque peu confuse pour moi.
Un cavalier, c'est un petit bout de plastique à clipser à certains endroits de la connectique c'est bien çà ? Mon disque dur ne semble pas repris dans la liste "d'incompatibilité" du TB F30 et n'est pas mentionné dans ceux nécessitant un cavalier ...


----------

